# Husband said i'm just jealous



## nicole2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, so my husband cheated early on in our relationship. I forgave him for that but still have problems trusting him sometimes. Until recently he would flirt with women in front of me or text. I told him it bothered me and asked him to not do it. I flirt with him and get nothing in return and when we are out together he always says people think i am stuck up because I don't talk. I don't talk much anyways but i am far from stuck up. So I try to talk more now and he doesn't even acknowledge talking! It is really embarrassing. His co workers have even said things about it to me. So we had a talk last night and he said i am just jealous and that's our problem. Maybe I am a little jealous but when my husband doesn't even want to spend time with me or rejects me when i try to flirt or be intimate then there is a reason i am jealous. He can't flirt back but he flirts with friends or co workers? I don't even know if talking is helping anymore. How should I feel about it? I'm sure he would be really pissed if I was flirting with other men.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

You need to find out why he is disconnected from the marriage. Sorry but he shouldn't be flirting with others anyway, and since cheated before and is still flirting, and with his comment to you about being jealous, he sounds like a real A$$, with entitlement issues.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If he cheated on you before, it's just cruel he blatantly texts and flirts wtih women in front of you.

It's disrespectful. Either talk to him about it and tell him it's got to stop or accept that your marriage will be like this forever.

Don't be a doormat.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you and your husband both want your marriage to work out? If so stand up for your marriage.

Tell him tonight, you want things to work, but it wont if you both don't get into some MC. Tell him his texting and flirting is not acceptable. 

If what you say falls on deaf ears, then you have your answer as to where his priorities truly are, and that he doesn't care anything about working on things. So therefore you will need to go to another plan.


----------

